# New Monitor, No Sound! aoc-i2369vm



## mrbecky1 (Mar 22, 2009)

Hello all!
Please appreciate I am a techno novice?
I have just bought a aoc-i2369vm monitor and have connected it to my pc. Everything is fine, a part from there is no sound coming from the monitor, I assume there are internal speakers in the monitor? Thank you in advance!


----------



## Dougx789 (Apr 6, 2010)

You need to connect your monitor to your PC use HDMI either directly or via the display port.

Then make sure the volume is turned up on both your PC and the monitor.

You may then need to change your sound settings on your PC. For info on how to do this on your system you will need to tell us what OS you are running.


----------



## mrbecky1 (Mar 22, 2009)

Is HDMI the cable with same connectors each end? If so, my pc is an old one and I do not notice a socket to put it in? The display port is?
My OS is Windows XP.
Just for the record I have ordered a new pc, which will be with me in about 1 week time...it is a Zoostorm Intel Core i7-3770 16GB 1TB 3.9ghz. Would this be compatible with my new monitor?
Many thanks!


----------



## Dougx789 (Apr 6, 2010)

Have a look here http://www.svethardware.cz/photo_doc-AC5E47674BF9D5DFC1257B6B0028E0C7.html

From left to right

Display port - HDMI (MHL) - HDMI - D-Sub (VGA) - Audio (head phones)

I presume at the moment you have a VGA connection (normally a blue colored connection).

This image appears to show a audio in port below the head phone (audio out port). If that is what you have on your monitor you may be able to use a 3.5mm audio cable (male to male). Plug one end in your PC's audio out and the other into the green audio port on the monitor.

eg http://www.amazon.com/StarTech-com-...1389915032&sr=8-12&keywords=3.5mm+audio+cable



> Zoostorm Intel Core i7-3770 16GB 1TB 3.9ghz. Would this be compatible with my new monitor?


You need to provide the model number for the new PC eg Zoostorm 7877-0425. 
If you bought it online then also include a link to the page you bought it from.


----------



## mrbecky1 (Mar 22, 2009)

Yes, it is connected via VGA.
How can I adjust the monitor volume please?
Zoostorm Intel Core i7-3770 16GB 1TB Windows 7 Professional 1yr Desktop: 
http://www.laptopsdirect.co.uk/Intel_Core_I7-3770_16GB_DDR3_1TB_Win7_Pro_1yr_7877-0314/version.asp


----------



## Dougx789 (Apr 6, 2010)

The manual for your monitor can be found HERE
A fact sheet can be found HERE

There are five buttons on the bottom right of your monitor. 
Press the middle button (whilst there is no OSD**)
This will allow you to change to volume on the monitor.

-------------------------------------

Your current connection (VGA) is an analog display which does NOT carry sound.

Therefore to get audio you will require a Audio cable which is male/male with 3.5mm jack such as the one I linked in my previous post. (You may have received one with the monitor)

Plug one end in your audio out port on your computer and the other into the audio in port on the monitor (the lower of the two audio ports)

Turn up your system audio settings (click on the speaker icon in the task bar and raise the bar)

--------------------------------------

Your new computer is a Zoomstorm 7877-0314

This has VGA and DVI-D ports

I suggest you use the DVI-D connection. To do this you will need a Display Port to DVI adapter

DVI is digital and will give you a higher quality display.

It also does NOT carry audio, so you will still need to connect an audio cable as mention previously.

The back of the 7877-0314 looks like this http://img.misco.eu/resources/images/products//106/ZST/78/7877-0314/7877-0314_9_1600x1600.jpg

The DVI-D port is the white port above the USB's
The audio out port is the green audio port between the pink and blue one below the USB's.

--------------------------------------
** OSD - On Screen Display. This is the menu which appears above your PC display to allow you to adjust the monitors display settings. The volume button is multi-functional, whist there is no OSD pressing it will allow you to adjust the volume. When there is a OSD this button will allow you to change and navigate through the options available.


----------



## mrbecky1 (Mar 22, 2009)

Thank you very much for your replies and easy instructions...they must be easy if I understood them!! You have helped immensely and again, I very much appreciate it!
One more thing please if it is not asking too much, do you have any opinions about the Zoostorm PC I have ordered and Zoostorm in genreal?

Alan


----------



## Dougx789 (Apr 6, 2010)

mrbecky1 said:


> Thank you very much for your replies and easy instructions...they must be easy if I understood them!! You have helped immensely and again, I very much appreciate it!


Glad I could help



> One more thing please if it is not asking too much, do you have any opinions about the Zoostorm PC I have ordered and Zoostorm in genreal?


As with all computer it entirely depends on what you are going to use it for.

As a basic Office, web browsing etc running machine it will do a very good, quick job. It's got more RAM and Hard drive space than most people will ever need. It's got Windows 7 professional which is a very good stable OS. All of which makes it a very good PC for the price.

It is not designed as a heavy running, gaming, video editing etc PC. If this is your desire I think you will be quickly disappointed. The Power Supply Unit (PSU) is only 300W and unbranded/self branded. Which means it will most likely be very loud, less efficient and won't support a dedicated graphics card. It also has a lot of features which are becoming out of date / slower than what is already widely available (eg USB 2.0 rather than 3.0)

It only comes with a 1 year warranty and there appears to be very little online support, nowhere near the level you would get from Dell, HP, Samsung, Lenovo, etc. Personally I would advise anyone who's not very technically minded when it comes to computers to go with a brand which offers more support.

Make sure you keep the manual and any disks that come with the PC as you may have a hard time getting a replacement or have to purchase them. I recommend making an ISO image of any disks and storing them on an external hard drive. That way if your disks ever become corrupt or damaged, you should be able to burn a new disk.

If you have any more questions feel free to ask.


----------

